# auto cam gear on manual aba



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

is it true that it will increase power and you can still slide through the stock scca non mod class?


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: auto cam gear on manual aba (applecore)*

lol wut? 
wtf are you talking about?


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: auto cam gear on manual aba (applecore)*

Autoxing. A cam gear will bump you into Street mod.


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: auto cam gear on manual aba (iampakman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iampakman* »_lol wut? 
wtf are you talking about?

The cam gears can change the timing and get you bumped up into a class where you're not competitive. He's asking if that mod is legal (or at least far enough "under the radar"







) for his club's rules.
Oh, and applecore...I don't know. I haven't done anything but our Regional events yet, and I haven't seen that mod yet.


_Modified by friedgreencorrado at 1:58 AM 6-23-2008_


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: auto cam gear on manual aba (friedgreencorrado)*

I didnt understand it at the time. it was one of those "reading comprehension > me" moments


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

*Re: auto cam gear on manual aba (iampakman)*

Are your techs the kind of guys who are going to remove the plastic cam cover on inspection?


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

i found a bentley manual for modding vw's and yes it is true there are a lot of mods you can do "under the radar" i do not think the techs will check the part number and that is the only diffrence between the auto and manual cam gear.... to the naked eye


----------

